# Any Brighton cubers? Brighton cube meet?



## Maccoboy (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey i was wondering if there are any cubers based in brighton or around brighton in the uk?

Also would everyone like to have a cube meet in brighton?


----------



## peterbone (Apr 29, 2013)

I used to live in Brighton and now live in nearby Lewes. I studied at Sussex Uni. I would maybe be up for a cube meet as I've never been to one before. I don't know how much of a cubing community there is though. I know of a couple of other people who can solve cubes from within the Brighton juggling community. At least one is them is sub 25s.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm in London but I'd definitely come along, the train ride isn't bad at all. Plus any excuse for a day out!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm half way between London and Brighton so if you organise a meet Ill be there if possible. I'll bring my master ghost if you want to see if its worth the money.


Spoiler



It's not IMO, needs lots of work


----------



## roller (Apr 29, 2013)

Cambridge here! But if given enough time to organize the travel, i'd definately be up for it!


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 29, 2013)

that's enough to warrant organizing one  how about the 25th may (open for suggestions for other dates)

cube-oh-holic: yes i'd love to look at your custom collection especially the ghosts! unfortunately my 3x3 ghost was in a bag that was stolen along with my phone  but i'm having another made from a zhanchi so hopefully that will be done by then


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 29, 2013)

25th sounds good to me.
Ideas for location?

I'll bring my UltraMorphix as well if you'd like.


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah i really wanna try one of those and i love handmade puzzles  well theres the brighton center but i'll have to check if there okay with that, there's a few places outside if people are okay with that? (pavilion gardens) i'll have a look for other places and update when i've found them and we can decide then


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 29, 2013)

Let's hope for good weather then.
Pavilion gardens are good.


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 29, 2013)

awesome i'll scout for a backup indoor place  i'll be bringing pretty much my whole collection i think  and i just got a transparent zhanchi so i'll bring that too


----------



## Maccoboy (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys so the date is final! 25th May, brighton pavilion gardens  message me if you need directions or anything

I'm gonna get there about 11AM and i'll be in front of the pavilion (unless it's raining) and i'll be the guy cubing with the curly hair


----------



## Florian (May 10, 2013)

@cube-o-holic: could you please delete some messages your storage is exceeded


----------



## Maccoboy (May 22, 2013)

can i confirm who's going to be here?


----------



## CuberCat (May 22, 2013)

LOL...I live close to "Brighton" in Melbourne, Victoria...


----------



## Maccoboy (May 22, 2013)

CuberCat said:


> LOL...I live close to "Brighton" in Melbourne, Victoria...



so a short bus ride then


----------



## LucidCuber (May 22, 2013)

I'll probably be able to make it, I'll send you a PM tomorrow to confirm


----------



## Maccoboy (May 24, 2013)

hey guys i know i organised this meet but i cannot make it anymore as i have to travel to london for some tests for my asthma, sorry guys


----------



## RukaChuka (Oct 16, 2013)

hello, I am a cuber but I am between 11 and 16 ( will tell proper age after reply if you choose to) and I have been cubing for about a year and am not to big a cuber, the only cubes are a sticker-less zhanchi, a sheng shou 4x4, some type of 5x5 and an original rubiks brand 3x3, I am living in brighton and would really love to be able to talk to some other cubers because no one in my school cubes so yeah, bye


----------



## Maccoboy (Oct 18, 2013)

hey! nice to meet another cuber in brighton 
i currently have about 90ish cubes and average around 25 though am pretty inconsistent 

feel free to add me on facebook and we can talk (pm me if you wanna do that)


----------



## RukaChuka (Dec 14, 2013)

my face book name is max foulkes, is yours just maccoboy
?


----------

